# Undress ribbons in Vancouver



## BDTyre (28 Jan 2011)

I've tried unsuccessfully to get an undress ribbon for my GCS through my QM. He's going to check in Chilliwack one last time, but so far there's been nothing. He (and others have suggested) I purchase or get one made and claim it. Does anyone know where in Vancouver I get one done up?


----------



## Occam (28 Jan 2011)

In the interest of saving travel time, clothing stores in Ottawa has now started the practice of mailing out limited items such as slip-ons, undress ribbons, clasps & numerals for undress ribbons and nametags.

Perhaps clothing stores in Esquimalt or Comox might be willing to do the same?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> In the interest of saving travel time, clothing stores in Ottawa has now started the practice of mailing out limited items such as slip-ons, undress ribbons, clasps & numerals for undress ribbons and nametags.
> 
> Perhaps clothing stores in Esquimalt or Comox might be willing to do the same?



Is this through Canada Post or through the "Base Mail"?  Two very different things.


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> In the interest of saving travel time, clothing stores in Ottawa has now started the practice of mailing out limited items such as slip-ons, undress ribbons, clasps & numerals for undress ribbons and nametags.


Sorry to derail, but can you link some info or instructions on this? Their website doesn't seem to mention this service.


----------



## Rheostatic (28 Jan 2011)

To the OP, there's a place in Victoria that does mail orders, medalmounting.ca, though I haven't dealt with them personally.


----------



## Occam (28 Jan 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Sorry to derail, but can you link some info or instructions on this? Their website doesn't seem to mention this service.



We got a Gp-wide e-mail sent out from the AA to ADM(IM) back on 17 Dec 2010 stating the following:

_This is to inform all NCR military personnel that CFSU(O) Clothing will mail out limited items to you to eliminate travel time incurred by customers. 

Limited items are defined as, slip-ons, undressed ribbons, bars for undressed medals and nametags.

Requests for these items can be emailed to +CFSU(O) Clothing@CFSU(O) Tech Svcs@Ottawa-Hull. The fol info must be included in the email or you will not receive items ordered. 

1. First and Last Name, Rank

2. Svc Number

3. Item required (be specific) i.e. Army Cadpat slip-on Cpl rank or ribbon CD 2 etc

4. Complete mailing address to include cubicle number and Unit_

That said, I sent an e-mail to that address on 19 Jan, and I haven't even gotten a "Read" receipt on it yet...

I'm not sure on the method of delivery, George...but I would presume it would be via internal mail in a thousand miler.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2011)

Do you have any wingers elsewhere in the country you can reach out to. I'm sure one of the folks you were on Roto with would be glad to help you out.


----------



## Brutus (28 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I've tried unsuccessfully to get an undress ribbon for my GCS through my QM. He's going to check in Chilliwack one last time, but so far there's been nothing. He (and others have suggested) I purchase or get one made and claim it. Does anyone know where in Vancouver I get one done up?



Contact Rob the kilt maker. PM me for his number.


----------



## Pusser (29 Jan 2011)

Another solution is to make one yourself.  It's not that hard.  Just take another undress ribbon, remove the brass plate in the back (it slides out, although you may have to force it a bit.  It's supposed to be snug) and the ribbon should come off.  Then take a small piece of GCS ribbon and reverse the process.

Having said this, I find it a little difficult to believe your QM can't get this.  Either he/she or the folks in Chilliwack aren't trying very hard.  These things are readily available.

Having said this, when there was shortage of four-ribbon bars awhile back, I had a set of undress ribbons made privately and successfully claimed for them.  I pointed out that Clothing Stores had been out of stock for a year at that point with no dues-in for the foreseeable future.  The "system" has a responsibility to ensure CF members are properly outfitted, even if it means purchasing locally.


----------



## BDTyre (29 Jan 2011)

Pusser - I think my QM actually has the ribbon, but not the proper backings. My actual QM is on course at the moment, there's someone filling in temporarily. I would make my own, but I only have the one medal. 
ModlrMike - I could give it a shot; I'm fairly certain that those locally who were on my roto don't have on (unless from a previous tour).
Brutus - PM sent.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Jan 2011)

Let me know how you make out. I'm going to the Wing on thursday, and can pick one up for you.


----------



## BDTyre (29 Jan 2011)

Mike - thanks for the offer, but I'd need it in my hands by Thursday.  I know there are few guys in my unit with previous tours that might have one and I'm sure would be happy to lend it to me. I'll see if I can grab it from them this coming parade night.


----------



## Pusser (30 Jan 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Pusser - I think my QM actually has the ribbon, but not the proper backings. My actual QM is on course at the moment, there's someone filling in temporarily. I would make my own, but I only have the one medal.
> ModlrMike - I could give it a shot; I'm fairly certain that those locally who were on my roto don't have on (unless from a previous tour).
> Brutus - PM sent.



Does your QM have other undress ribbons?  It doesn't matter which one.  They're all constructed the same.  Ask him for another one.  Then, just take it a apart and replace the ribbon.


----------



## BDTyre (31 Jan 2011)

Pusser - its possible, but like I said, we have someone filling in while my actual QM is on course. I'm not sure if the temporary QM knows where everything is....

That said, I did get ahold of some friends in the regiment with previous tours, and one of them is willing to lend me his undress ribbon. At this point, I only need it for a brief period. After that, I'm not in a huge rush to get my own undress ribbon, though I would still like to get one.


----------



## Top Line (24 Mar 2011)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I've tried unsuccessfully to get an undress ribbon for my GCS through my QM. He's going to check in Chilliwack one last time, but so far there's been nothing. He (and others have suggested) I purchase or get one made and claim it. Does anyone know where in Vancouver I get one done up?



In case you haven't found a source for your undress ribbons,  I invite you to look at mywebsite. My company manufactures top quality undress ribbon bars.  www.topline-ribbons.ca
Thanks Heather


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Mar 2011)

Top Line said:
			
		

> In case you haven't found a source for your undress ribbons,  I invite you to look at mywebsite.
> Thanks Heather



Heather,

You need to ask the site owner before you start advertising your business here.


----------

